# Cat...goes crazy in litter box?



## johnle (Apr 30, 2006)

I have tow new kittens that about 12 weeks old now, the bigger of the two will go into the litter box and dig around and dart around and then sit....

I have no idea why, but he does this very often...he doesn't dig to poop or pee but just to dig and dart around like there's something in there but there isn't. Any ideas?


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*Sounds like he's just playing.*

I've heard that some cats like to play in the litterbox.

Does he also poo and pee in there? If so, then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Felly (May 5, 2006)

my clan loves the litter box. As soon as its cleaned they jump right in and dirty it up again, taking turns (sometimes). But when they are finished with their business - they sure do enjoy hanging out afterwards!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I would say it is just another one of those crazy kitten moments.
Smeagle (Or smelly smeag) use to sleep in the litter box as a kitten.


----------



## johnle (Apr 30, 2006)

he does use it, and after it's cleaned he'll just go in there dart around a bit then sit...and after about 15 minutes he'll get bored and move on


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*terriitory*

This just sounds like they are making claims on the territory.

Be thankful that they don't play hockey with cat poo. There are cats that do.


----------

